# South Bend Semaphore Signal?



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Earlier I had a post asking about Z-Stuff Semaphore Signals and the replies were pretty negative. 

I am still interested in placing a working semaphore signal on our club's modular show layout. Can any one tell me about their experience with the South Bend Semaphore Signals,
either good or bad? 

Bill


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen the SB working on a show layout. Seemed fine, but I have no personal experience with them. 

Larry


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

my semaphore has worked good for 3 years.. the ones w/a target work good also-but- can't see the lights in the sun...I bring mine inside after runnin' trains


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I have 6 and not a problem with any of them. I also have 18 of the single signals and two of the cantilever signal bridges with 4 signals each. Only 1 had a problem but they paid shipping both ways and had it back in a week. Jack


----------

